# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Floragyn opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Floragyn,
polecam, stosowałam podczas infekcji bakteryjnej, te globulki szybko wyleczyły moją dolegliwość..  :Smile:

----------

